# Found in Hawaii



## Palani (Apr 1, 2020)

Snuff bottle English but not sure found in the port of Honolulu


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 2, 2020)

Wow!  That's just an incredible find.  What does the seal say?  I think you're right...snuff, but are you sure it is English...may be Continental (Dutch or similar)?  I'd guess 1800-1840 or so?


----------



## Palani (Apr 2, 2020)

I pick this bottle up at our bottle show about 20 years ago from a friend. It does have a chip in the lip but you don't come a cross a bottle like this. The name on the seal is F. D. BRETT.


----------



## Palani (Apr 2, 2020)

Palani said:


> Snuff bottle English but not sure found in the port of Honolulu


----------



## Palani (Apr 2, 2020)

This bottle was dug up at one of the first trading post in the port of Honolulu by Paul Kaneshiro. I also dug at this spot and was member of the bottle club and Paul is still actively involve with the club. A lot of black glass was dug at this spot and I was into black glass and gin bottles at the time. At the end of our Bottle Shows I ask Paul if he had any black glass he pulled  this bottle still covered in dirt from the dig the night before. He said it had a chip on the lip and said he tried finding the chip after finding the bottle.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 3, 2020)

Nice,  Good looking shelf full of glass!


----------

